# Duo-Phase Completed.



## Cybercow (Oct 17, 2020)

Everyone here seems to be doing pretty well with their builds and wanted to throw my hat into the successful build ring again. This time, I finished a Duo-Phase with zero issues when done. I thought I had a problem at first when one of the LEDs stopped throbbing. But it turned out the battery I was using to test it with was aged and not up to par for this mondo build. Once I used a regulated 9v wall wart, everything behaved as it should. Woot!

Building this particular circuit bears a significance for me as one of my very first guitar pedals was a genuine Mutron Bi-Phase that I got in trade for an amp repair back in the 80's. I remember my heart breaking when I sold it years later.

I haven't gotten to the enclosure finishing stage yet, but have the artwork done in Photoshop and worked up a 2-D mockup of the completed Duo-Phase pedal. While the Photoshop mockup shows the LEDs externally, I've decided to not bezel-mount them and will leave them subterranean beneath the decal with a 3mm hole in the enclosure to let the light thru in a nice diffused glow rather than piercing bright laser beams into the eyes.



The rest of the images are photos of the pre-decayed pedal, gutshot and some of the build process stages.



















I considered sanding the clear surface of the LEDs to add some diffusion, but I also know that at such close proximity, it wouldn't really make a discernible difference. The finished circuit sounds great with the water-clear yellow LEDs.




The finished gutshot demonstrates how close the tolerances of the physical dimensions of the PCB and hardware are.




This is going to replace the two other 6-stage phasers I currently have on my pedalboard - a Krypton Phaser (Mutron Phase II circuit) and an Ibanez PH-7 Phaser. They both sound great, but the Duo-Phase adds a bit more dimension by being able to synch the two phase circuits to a single LFO.

This has been one of my more satisfying PedalPCB builds yet. Thanks for looking.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Oct 17, 2020)

Really great work and I love the use of coffee straws for the leds. Really high end stuff


----------



## Chas Grant (Oct 17, 2020)

That is one massive project! It’s a nice clean build, Well Done!


----------



## Dali (Oct 17, 2020)

Work of art!

With almost 600 soldering points to do, that one was a monster to build.

Congrats!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 17, 2020)

Holy smokes! Everything about that is perfect...the wiring, the cleanliness, the photos, the photoshop skills. Nice job! What do you use for lighting your photos? That _can't_ be a cell phone camera!


----------



## Cybercow (Oct 18, 2020)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Holy smokes! Everything about that is perfect...the wiring, the cleanliness, the photos, the photoshop skills. Nice job! What do you use for lighting your photos? That _can't_ be a cell phone camera!


Thanks! Yes, I'm using an iPhone 10x cell phone camera. Natural lighting (large window behind my workspace) with a ceiling lamp that has 4 LED bulbs in it.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 18, 2020)

I like that Mark I like that a lot.......

Can I have it?

Just superb all round with great detailed information I think you've outdone yourself with this one


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 21, 2020)

Beautiful!  Looks professional.   I take that back, it looks *better* than most pro pedals.

I have one in my queue.  My goal is for it to be as nice as yours.


----------



## giovanni (Jan 3, 2021)

Which LDRs did you use? I noticed the BOM doesn’t have a part number? Looks great!


----------



## Betty Wont (Jan 3, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Which LDRs did you use? I noticed the BOM doesn’t have a part number? Looks great!


Tayda only sells one LDR, and they work great in this.


----------



## Cybercow (Jan 3, 2021)

giovanni said:


> Which LDRs did you use? I noticed the BOM doesn’t have a part number? Looks great!


The ones from Tayda and they work quite well.


----------



## Cybercow (Jan 3, 2021)

The top-most image in the OP is a hotshot mock-up. Here is a shot of the complete pedal - candy wrapper and all. The LEDs are subterranean, beneath the waterslide decal.


----------

